# Posting videos



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Can I post a video that is not on youtube but on my computer that was sent to me?


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Can I post a video that is not on youtube but on my computer that was sent to me?


nope...

You'll have to upload the video to a hosting service, then post the link here. Or... register at youtube and upload the video there. 

Go here for youtube instructions... http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=2948


----------

